# Anyone ever put mountain bike wheels on a road bike?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't mean permanently, but just for fun? Like 27.5 or even 26, just to see how far you could take it? (Assuming a disc road bike for simplicity.)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Try it and let us know how far you get 2 plus inch tire in the frame. I'm betting the axle never gets close to the dropouts. Also google 'John Tomac cross country bike'. He raced a drop-bar xc bike for a while and did just fine with it.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, with 700C I can get 40 mm tires on my bike, so it might give me room to run a narrow mtn bike tire. My Envy made in America (Vietnam version) CX fork claims 48 mm clearance for a 700C, so I might have some room...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I put 26" MTB wheels with 1.5" semi slicks on my cross bike once. I never did ride it, but it would've been totally rideable.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Check what these guys have to say about conversions, you may find the information that you're looking for.

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!search/650b$20conversion


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I took a closer look at my bike's seat stays:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn, that might work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

It's about as stupid as an idea as disc brakes on a road bike.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Notvintage said:


> It's about as stupid a idea as disc brakes on a road bike.


It probably depends on what you're looking for in your bicycle.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Notvintage said:


> It's about as stupid a idea as disc brakes on a road bike.


I agree. They are both fantastically great ideas.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Damn, that might work...


I was thinking it won't. I have 40mm tires on there at the moment, with very little breathing room. (Those are 28mm in the photo.) I was thinking it widened linearly, and then I took a closer look at the seat stays -- they are almost parallel where the wheel on the smaller rim would land.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't you know anyone with a 26" or 27.5(650b) mountain bike who would let you slip the wheels in to see how they fit? If not, have you got an LBS that knows you well enough to let you try a set?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know why you want try different wheels but you may enjoy this read. It's a bit of a plug for Compass tires, but a good read non the less.

It's an interview with Matt Surch, a Canadian gravel racer\rider.

https://janheine.wordpress.com/2016/04/11/gravel-racing-on-compass-tires/


----------

